# craftsman weed wacker 358.798442



## mattmccracken (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a 21 cc Craftsman weed wacker.
It ran fine last year, this year it would start and then stop right away.
I bought the rebuild kit for the carb and bought new gas lines.
I'm confused about the way the gas lines run from the tank to the primer ball to the carb.
I've tried several configurations and still have not been able to get the unit fired up.

I would appriciate any help.

Thanks.

Matt Mccracken


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The fuel hose that comes from your fuel tank that has the fuel filter attached to it hooks directly to the carburetor inlet. That is the one on the same side as the fuel pump diaphragm the side with only one screw. The line coming out of the carburetor located on the side with the adjustment screws is connected to the primer assy. the short fatter nipple and finally the long thinner nipple has the line that returns to the fuel tank connected to it.

When the primer is operated fuel is sucked by the primer bulb through the carburetor and returned to the fuel tank. You should be able to see the fuel flowing through the fuel hoses if the clear type are installed on your unit.

Best of luck :wave:


----------

